# Newbie With A 75 Gallon Tank And 4 Baby Red Belly



## alphar

Hello Everyone, 
I recently bought a 75 gallon tank (48WX18DX22H) and I have it running with 2 Eheim 2217 and a Fluval Heater. I have black obsidian substrate with river stones and 3 Amazon Swords in the center.

I cycled the tank using a Molly, a Betta and a Tetra. I know it was not the best idea but after 1 month of cycling they were still alive and intact. They were my girlfriend's and she no longer wanted them in her house. She was expecting that they would not survive but they did. They are pretty tough fish. In the end a friend of mine kept the Tetra and my girlfriend took the other two back. All doing fine.
Then I went looking for some red bellys but could not find them. I was about to buy a 2 inch Serrasalmus but my girlfriend found a store that had piranha fry tank bred. When I say fry I mean that they were like 1/3 of an inch. Really small. I told my girlfriend that we should wait a month to buy them but she insisted and even convinced the guy to sell us 11 of those recently born piranha. Pretty stubborn girl but I love her anyway.

The guy told me to feed them Tubifex Worms and we did but then I did some research that they are terrible for fish. Long story short, the Nitrites went up, I had to do some 50% water change and clean those stupid Worms from under the gravel. Fast forward two weeks later and today I have 4 baby piranhas and 1 that still looks like fry. I'm feeding them fresh shrimp that I tie with a string so that it moves around with the current and they take small little bites. I also feed them brine shrimp but the aquarium is way to far from work so they only get that 2 times a week.

I feed the brine shrimp in the morning with some flakes that they don't eat. Then I put a piece of fresh shrimp in the string while I take a shower and remove it when I leave for work. In the after noon I leave the fresh shrimp more time (like 2 hours) because not all four eat at the same time.

I think the fifth red belly the one that looks like a fry is not going to make it since it's always hidden and is never with the other four and does not eats from the shrimp. I'm puting some flakes to see if it eats them.
I have the following questions:

1)I plan to keep 3-4 at the most. I have heard that it's better to start with more (7-8) because they tend to kill each other. ¿Should I add 3-4 more or stick with those 4? They would be from the same seller and I would buy them in a couple weeks when they turn 1 month and a half old. I worry that I will end up with two or one and then it would be harder to find more Red Bellys of the same size/age.

2)¿What else should I feed them now that they are still pretty small? I was thinkin of buying pellets and some fresh fish. Probably some salmon and later on make the recipes I have found here in the forum.

3)¿Is it okay to leave the food (shrimp) for a couple of hours now that they are very young? I have noticed that they don't rush in to the food only the bigger one starts eating right away and scares the others. I worry that not all get to eat so that's why I'm leaving.

When I cleaned the substrate, I didn't found any of the corpses of the other piranhas so I assume they were eaten. I did found a bunch of junk and uneaten food. I did not cleaned the tank for a week because I was afraid to kill the fry since they were very small.

Sorry for the xtra large post but wanted to give all info possible. Thanks for your time.


----------



## BRUNER247

IMO way to much tank for tiny babies. Hard not to overfeed with that big of a tank & so few babies. I'd spend 10$ on 10gal, switch a filter on it, & raise up another inch or so before you put em in 75gal. Bloodworms, blk worms, trout worms,frozen baby krill, pellets(floating & sinking),silversides, baby feeders,chopped up white fish fillets, ect. variety. Where you hailing from?welcome aboard.


----------



## Parsa

blood worms are the best for getting them big fast and they pretty much spread everywhere so all of them can get an equal chance of eating... dont leave stuff in there for more than 20 mins.. how ever blood worms should be fine as long as you dont put too many in there, they'll eat them better when your not watching.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

alphar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I recently bought a 75 gallon tank (48WX18DX22H) and I have it running with 2 Eheim 2217good filtration and a Fluval Heater. I have black obsidian substrate with river stones and 3 Amazon Swords make sure youb have moderate light and a good substrate. river stones probably wont cut it for swords unless you add something liek root tabsin the center.
> 
> When I say fry I mean that they were like 1/3 of an inch. Really small. I told my girlfriend that we should wait a month to buy them but she insisted and even convinced the guy to sell us 11 of those recently born piranha. I probably wouldnt of bouth them at that size as they are very cannibilistic and may still be eating bbs. You can still raise them it will just be a bit harder then say if you got them at 1" plus
> 
> The guy told me to feed them Tubifex Worms and we did but then I did some research that they are terrible for fish.They arnt terrible but generally brine shrimp and blood worms are most recommened Long story short, the Nitrites went up,Your feeding way too much if the food for a dozen baby p's can impact the nitrates. If they are as small as you say you probably want a sponge on your cannister filters I had to do some 50% water change and clean those stupid Worms from under the gravel. Fast forward two weeks later and today I have 4 baby piranhas and 1 that still looks like fryIt wont be fry it will be a baby. Fry is just newborn that is more baby guppy then p so it has no piranha shape and looks just like a head with a long tail. I'm feeding them fresh shrimp that I tie with a string so that it moves around with the current and they take small little bites.If they are as small as you claim i would feed them baby brine shrimp that you hatch yourself I also feed them brine shrimp but the aquarium is way to far from work so they only get that 2 times a week.
> 
> I feed the brine shrimp in the morning with some flakes that they don't eatId skip the flakes. Then I put a piece of fresh shrimp in the string while I take a shower and remove it when I leave for work. In the after noon I leave the fresh shrimp more time (like 2 hours) because not all four eat at the same time.This could be part of the reason you have high nitrates. If they dont eat right away they will be fine to go with no food untill next feeding. Constantly leaving shrimp in your tank to eat at their convienience doesnt help your water quality
> 
> I think the fifth red belly the one that looks like a fry is not going to make it since it's always hidden and is never with the other four and does not eats from the shrimp.Small p's often dont eat any frozen foods untill they get a bit bigger. If he is still small he should be eating live brine shrimp daily which you should be hatching. This is another reason you should buy 1" plus p's as at this size they should all be willing to try non live foods I'm puting some flakes to see if it eats them.
> I have the following questions:
> 
> 1)I plan to keep 3-4 at the most. I have heard that it's better to start with more (7-8) because they tend to kill each other. ¿Should I add 3-4 more or stick with those 4?Id try to keep these but from the way you seem to be going it soounds liek you could end with less then you want. If thats the case i suggest you raise these to a couple inches then sell them and get some juvie p's at 1" plus. Unless you have experience carring for baby p's, first timer mistakes can easily drop your numbers so thats why its a ton easier to start with some juvies They would be from the same seller and I would buy them in a couple weeks when they turn 1 month and a half old. I worry that I will end up with two or one and then it would be harder to find more Red Bellys of the same size/age.Where are you from? Assuming you live in a legal state there is probably somebody here who lives around you who could help you
> 
> 2)¿What else should I feed them now that they are still pretty small? I was thinkin of buying pellets and some fresh fish. Probably some salmon and later on make the recipes I have found here in the forum.skip the salmon. Id get shrimp for the main diet with other whitefish fillets. Salmon is pretty fattning for the p's. Its ok but not good for as a main diet
> 
> 3)¿Is it okay to leave the food (shrimp) for a couple of hours now that they are very young? I have noticed that they don't rush in to the food only the bigger one starts eating right away and scares the others. I worry that not all get to eat so that's why I'm leaving.  If you want them to eat get them better foods. Its natural for a small baby to be reluctant to eat frozen foods. They should be fed freshly hatches brine shrimp a couple times a day untill you can get some size on them. Feeding 4 baby p's in a 75g is also hard. Keeping them in a 10g would be a better choice untill they are at least easily accepting forzen foods. Chances are they wont touch pellets untill after you can get them on fish fillets
> 
> When I cleaned the substrate, I didn't found any of the corpses of the other piranhas so I assume they were eaten. I did found a bunch of junk and uneaten food. I did not cleaned the tank for a week because I was afraid to kill the fry since they were very small. If they are as small as it sounds could the small oens get sucked in the filter. When baby they generally dont eat eachother fully. Mayby take an eye out and a bite but there is most often times a body but its alot harder to find in a 75g.
> 
> Sorry for the xtra large post but wanted to give all info possible. Thanks for your time.


----------



## alphar

Hey *BRUNER247* thanks for the advice. I live in Mexico City. I'll keep the food for no more than 20 minutes *PARSA*.

Piranhas are not ilegal around here. I´ll keep feeding them brine shrimp. Thanks for the help CLUSTER ONE. I'll follow all of your advices and keep raising these remaining 4 until they get to 1 inch. I hope they get that big and I´ll keep you up to date. The amazon swords get moderate light (4 hours a day) and have been holding for a month and a half. I'll add the root tabs.

I just checked their size and they are about 3/4 of an inch from mouth to tail. The smaller one is like 1/2 an inch.

I also have another question. ¿Would a "Marineland double bright led lighting system" be the moderate lighting that the piranhas need? I've read that they don't need a lot of light and one of the complaints of the Marineland lighting system is that is not very intese.

Thanks again for all of your feedback.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

alphar said:


> Hey *BRUNER247* thanks for the advice. I live in Mexico City. I'll keep the food for no more than 20 minutes *PARSA*.
> 
> Piranhas are not ilegal around here. I´ll keep feeding them brine shrimp. Thanks for the help CLUSTER ONE. I'll follow all of your advices and keep raising these remaining 4 until they get to 1 inch. I hope they get that big and I´ll keep you up to date. The amazon swords get moderate light (4 hours a day) and have been holding for a month and a half. I'll add the root tabs.
> I doubt 4 hrs will be sufficient in the long run. Plants should get light 8-10 hrs a day
> I just checked their size and they are about 3/4 of an inch from mouth to tail. The smaller one is like 1/2 an inch.
> 
> I also have another question. ¿Would a "Marineland double bright led lighting system" be the moderate lighting that the piranhas need?Piranhas need sure. Plants need probably not though it may be ok for some low light crypts, anubias, java fern ,moss. Piranhas will adjust with no light to high light so dont worry about that. Just properly care for the plants and the fish will adjust I've read that they don't need a lot of light and one of the complaints of the Marineland lighting system is that is not very intese.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your feedback.


----------



## Inflade

if you are going to keep them in that big tank, i would say get more. pick up another 10. as they get bigger, if they are harder to find, you can always find someone to sell them too.


----------



## alphar

Here are the pics from two weeks ago when we first got them



















These were like 2 days later




























Sorry for the bad quality they are cellphone pics. Right now they are a bit smaller than a quarter. I'll try to snap some more images but now they move faster and is harder to get a pic.

I'll expose the Amazon Swords to more light *CLUSTER ONE* right now they look fine but I guess they will look better with more light.
I'll upload some pics of the tank so you can check it out.


----------



## alphar

Here are two pics of the tank when I was filling it up.


----------



## Inflade

def get more and feed bloodworms


----------



## alphar

I followed Inflade's advice and got 4 more from the same vendor. They were a bigger than the ones I already had and less skitish. Now the eight move together everywhere. I think it helped. I keep feeding them frozen brine shrimp and some sliced shrimp. There is still a really small one that hides behind a rock and hasn't grown a lot. I think it might not make it once the rest get bigger.

The rest of the piranha are around 1.5 to 2 inches in size.

I gravel vacuum every week and change around 30% of the water. The 2 eheim 2217 are keeping the water clear but I still clean the tank every week because I know once the piranhas get bigger they will become more messy.

I have one question. There is a local fish called charal (Poblana alchichica). It's from the family of the Atherinopsidae or Atherinidae they are around an inch to an inch and a half in size. They are really small fish which people eat as snacks with lemon and salt. They are also very common as feeders. They have the micro size which are like 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch in size. ¿At that size would they be appropiate to be fed everyonce in a while to a 2 inch red belly? I know it's not really necessary to feed feeders but I think as a treat would be nice.

I took some crappy pics with my new point and shoot camera. They are night pics so lightning sucks but I'll try to take some on the weekend with more light.


----------



## Inflade

Look awesome. Nice group you have there. The most exciting time is when they start developing their red bellies! You could definatly feed them those as a treat. I would stay away from goldfish as they are dirty.
I think they are at the size now where you can transition them to bloodworms instead of brineshrip. You could also try pellets. Its easy to get them on a pellet now as opposed to later on.


----------



## Piranha feeder

You got some nice pics!! all mine r like half bodies lol cause they hide constantly! once the flash on my cam goes off POOF! their all gone lol its like a deserted tank i have lol. I have a 55 gal with 6 rbps mine r a little larger than yours. their about 2.5in. nice fishies! i love them!! I had a question for you... When u got yours how long did it take for them to grow to the current size? i have had mine a little over a week and they dont seem to grow lol I think its just me though and that i constantly watch them so it seems as they dont grow. Oh and about ur little one. I have a little one he's a lil' bigger than an 1.5in but a MONSTER!! always the first to eat and the last! out eats all my fishies! I love him i called him Max lol Its weird that yours always hides. Btw i feed mine jumbo shrimp and they love it!! I do a mix first pellets to get them use to them then i feed them the raw jumbo shrimp. Mine started nipping each other so I'm trying to feed them a little more and turned down the water temp. And about ur filters... One of yours Eheim 2217's would be sufficient for ur tank size! The filter is rated for 159gallon tanks which is more than double yours which would be perfect. Anyway if u have some time to reply on my questions please do thanks!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

nice reds man looks like your doing it right and love your p's , welcome to the site


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

nice looking reds


----------



## alphar

I bought them on Nov 13. The first two weeks seemed like they didn't grew at all. The first pics are from a week after I bought them (around Nov. 20) The last pics are from the 15 of December. It seems to me that they grow very slow but that's because I keep looking at them every day but looking ath the pictures they grew a lot in a month.

The little one doesn't eats a lot, I think that is why it's still very small.

I tried feeding them pellets but they bite them and then spit them out.

I think right now I'm overfiltering but I like the current they make and too much filtration can't hurt.

Mine don't nip each other just yet. I have the Temp at 27Celsius.



Piranha feeder said:


> When u got yours how long did it take for them to grow to the current size? i have had mine a little over a week and they dont seem to grow lol I think its just me though and that i constantly watch them so it seems as they dont grow. And about ur filters... One of yours Eheim 2217's would be sufficient for ur tank size! The filter is rated for 159gallon tanks which is more than double yours which would be perfect. Anyway if u have some time to reply on my questions please do thanks!


----------



## bricklr

Nice fish and setup. I have 6 RBPS in a 55 gal. They are between 2 and 3 inches. They grow about 1/4 inch a week! I feed them 1/4 inch pieces of frozen pollock 3 to 4 times a day. Sometimes they get shrimp, and pellets. Good luck with yours!


----------



## 02stampede

+1 on the blood worms. They were like crack for mine at that size. They grew pretty quickly on them. Nice looking setup as well!


----------



## Piranha feeder

alphar said:


> When u got yours how long did it take for them to grow to the current size? i have had mine a little over a week and they dont seem to grow lol I think its just me though and that i constantly watch them so it seems as they dont grow. And about ur filters... One of yours Eheim 2217's would be sufficient for ur tank size! The filter is rated for 159gallon tanks which is more than double yours which would be perfect. Anyway if u have some time to reply on my questions please do thanks!


[/quote]
Keep trying to feed them pellets! mine did the same only one took one pellet thats it then slowly they started eating more and more. Pellets r the best for them now cause they have all the nutrients they need to grow healthy and big!


----------



## alphar

Thanks *Piranha Feeder*, I'll keep trying to feed them pellets. Right now I have floating ones. ¿Which ones do you use?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

try sinking ones till they get use to them so they dont have to go all the way to the top they like being closer to the gravel...then once they start enjoying them u can move to floating ones


----------



## Piranha feeder

alphar said:


> Thanks *Piranha Feeder*, I'll keep trying to feed them pellets. Right now I have floating ones. ¿Which ones do you use?


I have sinking ones. U should use those. Mine fish stay at the bottom so only sinking ones work for me. That could also be the reason why yours aren't taking them. And also a little hint (They eat better in the dark!) so if u throw in ur pellets and turn the lights off they will eat them better. That's what I'm doing for now. They feel more secure at night. : )


----------



## alphar

Thanks, I'll use the sinking ones. Right now I have the floating pellets which suck because they get pushed to the corners by the current generated by the filters. Thanks everyone for their comments. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## alphar

Here are some updated pics from the 27th of Dec. They have a bit more light.


----------



## Brian762




----------



## Parsa

they look just like mine do right now, just starting to get a little red on their cheeks


----------



## Inflade

nice group. keep us posted


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

looks good man


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Parsa said:


> they look just like mine do right now, just starting to get a little red on their cheeks


same here


----------



## Parsa

piranha-freak101 said:


> they look just like mine do right now, just starting to get a little red on their cheeks


same here
[/quote]
i thought urs were 3"


----------



## Piranha feeder

Piranha feeder said:


> Thanks *Piranha Feeder*, I'll keep trying to feed them pellets. Right now I have floating ones. ¿Which ones do you use?


I have sinking ones. U should use those. Mine fish stay at the bottom so only sinking ones work for me. That could also be the reason why yours aren't taking them. And also a little hint (They eat better in the dark!) so if u throw in ur pellets and turn the lights off they will eat them better. That's what I'm doing for now. They feel more secure at night. : )
[/quote]
How is the pellet feeding going? And I noticed u had big rocks in ur tank... How is cleaning ur tank workout?


----------



## alphar

Piranha feeder said:


> How is the pellet feeding going? And I noticed u had big rocks in ur tank... How is cleaning ur tank workout?


Hi *Piranha feeder*. Thanks for asking. I started to feed them Tilapia and shrimp. I think they prefer shrimp but still they won't eat the pellets, I'll keep trying, maybe a different brand. I removed the big rocks because it takes more time to do the gravel vacuum. I only left the white rocks that hold the Amazon Swords and like 10 big rocks. I think the tank now looks cleaner. I'll take some pics so you can see it.


----------



## Piranha feeder

alphar said:


> How is the pellet feeding going? And I noticed u had big rocks in ur tank... How is cleaning ur tank workout?


Hi *Piranha feeder*. Thanks for asking. I started to feed them Tilapia and shrimp. I think they prefer shrimp but still they won't eat the pellets, I'll keep trying, maybe a different brand. I removed the big rocks because it takes more time to do the gravel vacuum. I only left the white rocks that hold the Amazon Swords and like 10 big rocks. I think the tank now looks cleaner. I'll take some pics so you can see it.
[/quote]
Ok cool. And deff would like to c some pics


----------



## Sylar_92

alphar said:


> Thanks *Piranha Feeder*, I'll keep trying to feed them pellets. Right now I have floating ones. ¿Which ones do you use?


I din't join very long before you matbe like a month. I also have baby red bellies that are around 3 inches now. I feed mine Hikari carnivour sticks with colour enhancement formula already inside, the results were outstanding now that they have developed there red bellies. their more crimson than orange I'll send you pics as soon as I get a better camera.


----------



## Piranha feeder

Sylar_92 said:


> Thanks *Piranha Feeder*, I'll keep trying to feed them pellets. Right now I have floating ones. ¿Which ones do you use?


I din't join very long before you matbe like a month. I also have baby red bellies that are around 3 inches now. I feed mine Hikari carnivour sticks with colour enhancement formula already inside, the results were outstanding now that they have developed there red bellies. their more crimson than orange I'll send you pics as soon as I get a better camera.
[/quote]
How much red do ur fish have? Cause mine r about 3.5 in and barely have any red


----------



## alphar

Piranha feeder said:


> I feed mine Hikari carnivour sticks with colour enhancement formula already inside, the results were outstanding now that they have developed there red bellies.


Thanks for the tip. Please send me those pics. Really looking forward to seeing your red bellies.


----------



## Piranha feeder

Nice looking fish!! Their so pretty! And man they grow so fast huh?! So how r the pellets coming or r they still not taking them? If not what r u feeding them?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Parsa said:


> they look just like mine do right now, just starting to get a little red on their cheeks


same here
[/quote]
i thought urs were 3"








[/quote]

two of them are the rest a just a bit smaller and the 3 inches just started getting red on thee belly


----------



## Piranha feeder

Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


----------



## alphar

Piranha feeder said:


> Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


Mine too are biten in tails and fins, but their bodies seems intact.


----------



## Piranha feeder

alphar said:


> Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


Mine too are biten in tails and fins, but their bodies seems intact.
[/quote]
Tails on mine r all messed up! I think only one has a decent tail all the rest have messed up tails. The worse part is the chunks bitten out of their backs!


----------



## Parsa

Piranha feeder said:


> Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


how big is ur tank?


----------



## Piranha feeder

Parsa said:


> Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


how big is ur tank?
[/quote]
I think it's a 15-20 gal


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Piranha feeder said:


> Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


how big is ur tank?
[/quote]
I think it's a 15-20 gal
[/quote]

i have no room to tlk because i also had mines in a 14gl , but after info from p-furians that size tank is too small even for juvies because of canabalism , or even worst DEATH


----------



## Parsa

Piranha feeder said:


> Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


how big is ur tank?
[/quote]
I think it's a 15-20 gal
[/quote]
6x4 inch piranhas in a 20 gallon is why you are experiancing these bites and aggression.


----------



## Piranha feeder

how big is ur tank?
[/quote]
I think it's a 15-20 gal
[/quote]
6x4 inch piranhas in a 20 gallon is why you are experiancing these bites and aggression.
[/quote]
I'm just kidding. I have a 45gal long.



piranha-freak101 said:


> Mine r almost 4in. and they're fighting a lot! 4 of the 6 have bite marks in their backs! And couple holes in their tails! The temp doesn't go past 78* so I don't know what's going on! And they r well fed!


how big is ur tank?
[/quote]
I think it's a 15-20 gal
[/quote]

i have no room to tlk because i also had mines in a 14gl , but after info from p-furians that size tank is too small even for juvies because of canabalism , or even worst DEATH
[/quote]
I know lol I was just messing around I have a 45gal long.


----------



## alphar

New update.

I bought a Marineland Double Bright led (36 to 48 inch version) and installed it over the tank. I also added some java moss to a stone. At first the RBP were stressed every time I turned the light on. After 3-4 days of leaving the light on for 4 hours a day, they got more used to it but still only stay at the bottom and don't swim a lot around the tank until the lights go out.










Some very stressed Piranhas after the light was installed.










Java moss which didn't attached at all to the rock.










Some less stressed piranhas after a couple of days.










These are during the day with the light turned off.




























I ended up removing the the java moss and placing some African Driftwood that I bought. I boiled the wood in water for around 6 hours and then left it over night in a bucket. The next day I placed it in the tank. 2 days later the water still looks clear. ¿Do you guys think that it will eventually turn the water brown?

Las sunday, one of the blinds felled down and the tank was exposed to constant sunlight so I covered the back part with black contact paper to avoid green algae problems. Now the tank looks darker all day. Here are a couple of pics with the driftwood and the black background


----------



## r1dermon

that's a sweet looking setup.

p's arent very fond of bright lights. a lot of hobbyists have wrapped electrical tape like a candy-cane pattern on their bulbs to dim the light. a great natural way of dimming the light as well as reducing maintenance is to strategically plant live plants in the substrate. gives a really natural look to the tank.

also, if you're going for that stained water look, grab some peat and put it in your filter. that'll bring a nice hue to the tank and make it look sick, especially with that driftwood.


----------



## rhom15

looking good keep up the good work


----------



## Piranha feeder

Very nice! I love the new driftwood, looks awesome! And if the water is clear now it won't go brown. I just got myself a piece of driftwood. Had it in a bucket for more than a week then boiled it for about 3-4 hours and then put it into a bucket for 2 days and then into the tank. Looks awesome and the water is crystal clear! Also swapped my gravel with sand, looks so much better!!! Anyway awesome tank! Oh and I use to not use light either cause they would scatter like crazy and just dart under any dark spot available. But then slowly they got use to it and they swim around all the time with the lights on. I have live plants so I keep my lights on about 10hrs a day.


----------



## theblackduck8907

Sharp looking setup


----------



## alphar

Thanks for the comments guys. Water still turns brown 4 days after a water change. I'm doing 60% water changes weekly. Last week I had a power outtage while I was at work, it lasted around 10 hours. Luckily all of the piranhas survived although they bit one of the smaller ones on the top fin. They seem to be doing alright now.

On sunday I fed them 20 guppies that I bought at my LFS. The guppies lasted only a couple hours alive. One of the females must have given birth while they were in my tank because yesterday I saw to small guppie fry swimming on top of the tank while the piranhas were hidden under the driftwood. I think they wont last a lot.


----------

